# Loose Bearing Count



## wrongway (Mar 10, 2014)

I was taking apart my newly aquired 1964 Huffy Sportsman to service it and get it back on the road. As I took apart the Bottom Bracket the loose (cage-free) bearings got away from me. I think I picked up most of them. Any idea how many there should be? I could start putting them back in and see if they all fit or if any are missing. I've seen a YouTube video in which the SA AW hub had a gap in the loose bearings where you would think you could put another one. I've found 22 so far.......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 10, 2014)

11 per side, so 22 total. There are gaps on each side, but usually you cannot get another in there. It's just a bit too small. If you try to put a smaller bearing in there, it won't have any contact. If in doubt, put a caliper on the bearings and see if they're still .250 inch apiece. Replace all at once if you start to see variations. 

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/02/servicing-and-cleaning-raleigh-sports.html

http://sheldonbrown.com/tooltips/bbadj.html


----------



## wrongway (Mar 11, 2014)

OK, thanks! What if I may have found an extra ball or two on the garage floor and figured they were part of this project and put them in? Would it matter if there was no gap? Just a hypothetical question........lol


----------



## rhenning (Mar 11, 2014)

If there is no gap the balls will hit each other and the crank will not turn smoothly part or most of the time.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, rats! At least I'm getting good practice at disassembly and reassembly! I only wish I had the appropriate tools to make this much easier and quicker.....:o


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

rhenning said:


> If there is no gap the balls will hit each other and the crank will not turn smoothly part or most of the time.  Roger




Right- I tried to set one up with no gap once, and it tended to bind.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! Glad I asked. Last night I was thinking 'Why did I ask such a dumb question'. Guess there are no dumb questions.....


----------

